# It has been proven: VIRGINIA IS NOT A PART OF THE SOUTH!



## Romans922 (Mar 4, 2006)

I got nothing!


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> I got nothing!








































































And it's been proven, you're not a real southerner either... ya Lincoln-lover.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## Romans922 (Mar 4, 2006)

I am not a lincoln lover. I just have some appreciation for. 

I was watching God's and Generals last night, and the comment was made. We laughed. NOTE: I am in Jackson, MS.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't get it - maybe because I'm a Yankee.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> I don't get it - maybe because I'm a Yankee.



All the more reason to get it. See Puritanhead is from Virginia, and many hardcore 'southerners' are from Virginia. To say they are not from the south, seemingly implies they are from the north or 'in their minds' Sheol. They don't like that. So since they are still hung up on this north/south thing even though it was 150 yrs ago and we are still a union...therefore I find it funny to post what I posted. As you tumeric, we who are from 'the north/yankees' never really talk about being 'yankees or from the north', but it is only when I travelled and live here in Jackson, MS that I hear about it all the time. Not that I am necessarily a Yankee but conversations about the south, north, etc. .........I'm done now...haha.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 4, 2006)

I have often wondered what Lee would think if he saw his old homestead these days.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 4, 2006)

BTW, my ancestors lived in Virginia many, many years ago. Do I qualify?


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 4, 2006)

Depends on where you and your parents grew up, I would assume


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> I have often wondered what Lee would think if he saw his old homestead these days.



Actually, us _real Virginians_ from the Shenandoah to the southside, do characterize Northern Virginia as _occupied Virginia_ in tongue-in-cheek fashion, as well as the Tidewater region of Hampton Roads. Those regions are full of urbanites, cosmopolitans, yankees city slickers, government bureaucrats, foreigners, and almost all are liberals... Alexandria is like 99% Liberal Democrat... They are not usually REAL VIRGINIANS or REAL SOUTHERNERS. Many are expatriates from other states, particularly northern ones. They keep treading on the Manassas battlefield with urban sprawl.

Incidentally, one blogger started a Northern Virginiastan thread to document the Muslim scourge afflicting Virginia... might as well, as Northern Virginia is being bought up by Arab oil tycoons while sleeper cells from Al-Qaeda bed down miles from Dulles. Lord help us _real_ Virginians from the Muslim menace!

As Jefferson said, "The mobs of great cities add just so much to support of pure government as sores do to the strength of the human body." The same can be said of how northern Virginia, Richmond, and Hampton Roads butress the _body politic_ of my beloved Commonwealth of Virginia.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 4, 2006)

So Lee wouldn't like what's going on.....


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 4, 2006)

So Lee wasn't part of the real Virginia? 

I think where Lee lived looks pretty good this time of year (Arlington National Cemetary).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 4, 2006)

What do you mean us Yankees don't talk about the North South thing? I know a lot of people up here who do. And the fruit of the Union is bringing up the causes of the South and making them fresh again.


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> So Lee wasn't part of the real Virginia?
> 
> I think where Lee lived looks pretty good this time of year (Arlington National Cemetary).



No-- my point was that the character of northern Virginia has dramatically changed since Lee's time... Duh!

Lee was a _real Virginian_ if there ever was one.


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> So since they are still hung up on this north/south thing even though it was 150 yrs ago and we are still a union...therefore I find it funny to post what I posted.



Yeah-- Yeah-- I always heard from northerners in college _say_ how we're "hung up" or obsessed with the late War Between the States, even though they are the ones constantly bring it up in conversation, and we were perfectly content to keep such discussions among ourselves. They would joke about Sherman's march to the sea.

You've got a case of foot-in-mouth disease, as you seem to obsess with getting digs and insults at us _southern partisans_. _Tu que que!_


[Edited on 3-5-2006 by Puritanhead]

[Edited on 3-5-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Romans922_
> ...



I can hardly see how this is the case but maybe they do, I don't really. I just did it here because I was watching Gods and Generals and my friend (who is from the south) told me to.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> Depends on where you and your parents grew up, I would assume



I would have no idea where and it would be my great, great great, great, great (and maybe more great) grandparents who came to Virginia from Ireland...sometime in the mid to late 1600's.


----------



## just_grace (Mar 5, 2006)

Are you not still in the flesh?


----------



## turmeric (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just_grace_
> Are you not still in the flesh?



...and in the States!


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 5, 2006)

My great grandfather came from scotland.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 5, 2006)

I like people/things that came from Scotland. I like John Witherspoon too, he was pretty cool.


----------



## Craig (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> I like people/things that came from Scotland. I like John Witherspoon too, he was pretty cool.


But he had that silly flesh covering from head to toe...


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> I like people/things that came from Scotland. I like John Witherspoon too, he was pretty cool.



Really? Cool.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Romans922_
> ...



Well he was the only presbyterian/clergyman to sign the declaration of independence.

He also was one of the great presidents of Princeton.

And he was all about the common sense realism.

[Edited on 3-6-2006 by Romans922]


----------



## turmeric (Mar 5, 2006)

But did he eat haggis?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



Have you read his stirring speech he gave to rally the men, men who were faltering in their courage, to sign it? If not, I will try to find it.


----------

